# End of vaca cheese smoke



## alaskanbear (Jun 17, 2011)

Had to do some cheese, and thought I would share..enjoy..


----------



## meateater (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good! Don't forget to let it mellow a few weeks.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice looking cheese!

Too bad it's a reminder of the end of a great vacation

TJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## skayk (Aug 18, 2011)

What kind of cheese does one start with to smoke it? Velvetta, Cheddar??


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks good nice job


----------

